# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Φροντίδα νεοσσών

## agrokriti

Γεια σας παιδια,θελω να ρωτησω αν χρειαζονται καποια ιδιαιτερη φροντιδα¨(εμβολια,φαρμακο στο νερο)  οι νεοσσοι που περιμενω απο μανα κλωσσα σε λιγες μερες και τι τροφη με συμβουλευεται να αγορασω???

----------


## agrokriti

παιδια σημερα πηγα στο μετοχι και βρηκα τη κλωσσα εξω απο τη φωλια της με 2 κλωσσοπουλα,την πηρα μαζι με τα μικρα και την τοποθετησα σε μια κλουβα,εβαλα κ τα υπολοιπα 7 αυγα μαζι και εκεινη τα τοποθετησε απο κατω της!!! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγουν τα υπολοιπα? χρειαζονται εμβολιο τα μικρα? Θελω τα φωτα σας παιδια γιατι ειμαι πρωταρης!!!

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου ευχομαι να υπαρξει μελος μας με πειρα στο θεμα για να σου απαντησει για διατροφη και φαρμακευτικες ουσιες καλυτερα ,γιατι δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο κοτες  .Σαν διατροφη θα χρειαστεις σιγουρα ενισχυμενη πρωτεινουχα που συνηθως σε οργανωμενα πτηνοτροφεια ειναι φυραματα με σογια .Αν δεν θες να δωσεις σογια ή δεν εχεις ,σιγουρα βρωμη σπασμενη νιφαδες και τριμμενη με αυγο θα βοηθουσε .Φαρμακα με την εννοια των αντιβιωσεων οχι μην δωσεις σε νεοσσους .Αυτο στο λεω σιγουρα .Οσο αφορα τους εμβολιασμους ,που ειναι κατι αλλο και γινεται για την προστασια απο μελλοντικους κινδυνους  , διαδικτυακα βρηκα  οτι ισχυουν τα παρακατω .θα κοιταξω να τα διασταυρωσω απο εγκυρη σοβαρη πηγη .Εχεις μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα για να αναζητησεις τα εμβολια; *

· 4 ημερών
Σταγόνα στο μάτι ή στο πόσιμο νερό για την ψευδοπανώλη
· 4 εβδομάδων
Στο πόσιμο νερό για την ψευδοπανώλη
· 10-12 εβδομάδων
Τσίμπημα στη μεμβράνη της φτερούγας για τη διφθερίτιδα
· 4 μηνών
Ένεση στο στήθος για την ψευδοπανώλη



*

----------


## agrokriti

Ναι ξερω ενα μαγαζι γα να προμηθευτω,βεβαια οι παλιοι μου λενε οτι οι νεοσσοι που βγαινουν απο φυσικη κλωσσα δε χρειαζονται εμβολια διοτι τα παιρνουν απο τη κλωσσα,δε ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να ισχυει αυτο βεβαια!!! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!!

----------


## jk21

η κλωσσα δινει στο πουλι αντισωματα  που στερειται αν ειναι απο κλωσσομηχανη και σαφως η αμυνα του ειναι πολυ πιο ισχυρη .Δεν ξερω ομως αν φτανει να αντιμετωπισει ασθενειες που δυστυχως εχουν επεκταθει ,τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα την βιομηχανοποιημενη εκτροφη .Δεν ειμαι στο χωρο ,ωστε να μπορω να στο επιβεβαιωσω ουτε να το διαψευσω .Αυτο που σιγουρα μπορω να σου πω ,ειναι οτι ειτε με μεσω βρεγμενων ψωμιων με ριγανονερο ,ειτε με την ιδια τη ριγανη ,πρεπει 1000 % να την εισαγεις στη διατροφη του κοπαδιου ,γιατι βοηθα στην προληψη βακτηριακων λοιμωξεων

----------


## agrokriti

Καλησπερα παιδια,τελικα η κλωσσα  εβγαλε 7 πουλακια,δυστηχως το ενα πεθανε την πρωτη μερα,ομως ηθελα να ρωτησω για ενα αλλο νεοσσο που γενηθηκε κ προεξεχει κατι σαν εντερο απο πισω,ξερει καποιος για ποιο λογο μπορει να συμβει αυτο.?

----------


## jk21

που εννοεις; κρεμεται κατι απο την αμαρα του; βαλε φωτο να καταλαβουμε

----------


## agrokriti

Δε πηγα στο χωριο διοτι λειπω,ο πατερας μου με ενημερωσε και μου ειπε οτι οπως περπαταει κρεμεται κατι απο πισω του,στην αρχη λεπτο κ μετα πιο χοντρο, αν ζησει θα αανεβασω φωτογραφια οταν παω να τα δω.
Εχεις κατι στα υποψην σου?

----------


## jk21

σε ενηλικο πουλι και θηλυκο ,θα μπορουσα να σκεπτω προσπτωση των εσω γεννητικων οργανων ,μετα απο δυσκολη γεννα (δυστοκια ) 

σε μικρο πουλακι δεν παει ο νους μου ,αν δεν δω

----------

